# Orchids



## Jussi_K (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello, 

Hello,
I wanted to make a tropical biotop, my own world with beatiful flowers and mosses all over. I made it complicated, way too complicated. First I thought that there are 4 major elements when growing orchids:

one: air, especially oxygen and carbon dioxide. There are 2 five inch (12cm) pc fans blowing air around. Set to 6 volts and they blow between 8-20 o’clock. Then I have one fan blowing air outside, its linked to thermostat, which also controls temperature. What would you think would be the ideal winter temperature, during day? what about in the night?, in Summer? in Spring? in Autumn.
There's also one extra fan for summer, if the humidity is too high, to make it lower, to give some fresh air, but it is no ofcourse set off 

two: Water. Hardest one, for sure: 
1) humidity: 3 systems managing it: a) aquarium, b) Ultrasonic fogger (mainly decoration). 3 misters, now 8 seconds every 40 minutes between 8 -21.
2)watering, once a day from the top down to the bottom, adjustable nozzles. 

three: Light: 12 dulux L 58W compact fluorescent light, 5200 lumen each. Vivarium measures 140 x 60 x 125 cm, plus aquarium. 

Four: Fertilization: How much, with what type fertilizer?

Five: Plants are mounted to flevopol (coconut, soil - glue), which is basicly the same as coconut wall or fernroot wall.

It would be easy to make a terrarium for only bulbos, or for only phals, but I wanted them all. It is probably my major problem. So here is my plantlist
- Tillandsia, about 30 different species: grow well, not a problem

- Bromelia: vriesea, Cryptanthus, neoregelia, about 15, no problems, grow well

- Tropical ferns and other small plants: Growing well, not a problem

But then comes the problem: sadly the plants I like the most, ones that I made this vivarium for:
Orchids:
- Aerangis 5 species, growing well
- Bulbophyllum alliance 7-9 species, growing well and not well
- Cattleya alliance: Small hybrids, catleytonias growing well, brassavola also, others not so well. 20 plants.
- Comparettia macroplectron
- Dendrobiums: mostly compact hybrids. Growing well or not well, they’re only 1 week old plants
- Dendrobium aggregatum
- Dendrobium lindleyi
- dendrobium kingianum
- Masdevallia 7 plants
- Maxillaria Sophronitis
- Oncidium equitans: 5 plants
- Phalaenopsis, nature species, cause most problems
- paphiopedilum 5 plants
- phragmipedilum Hanne popov

I have tried my best to solve this problem with so many plants, by mounting all the other plants but paphs and phrag. The Idea is to prevent overwatering. Plants are also placed so that dens and catts are on the edges and on top, which are the drier areas. Also right corner is the coldest one, because cold air comes from there and the left bottom (phals) is the warmest. 

Questions:
1) How often I should water? Should I water catts less than others. So, I can’t adjust how often for plants but I can adjust the amount.

2) How much air circulation? It dries it little down, so I don’t want to make it too much. It also makes noise, so lets keep it little, but enough still.

3) How much light? Now I have two lamps 8-10 o’clock, six lamps 10-11 o’clock, 12 lamps 11-13 o’clock, 13-18 o’clock six lamps, 18 - 20 2 lamps. 20-22 moonlight.

4) Fertilizer, how much ?

Here is a pic trying to explain my system









First photo where the plants are located









Second. How the water goes dow in the soil part, watered once a week. Considering to turn it semi-hydro, what to you think?









Third overview









More pics are found from my website
http://web.mac.com/jussi_kaijasilta/iWeb/Sivusto 2/Vivarium/Vivarium.html


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

Wow, thats just jaw dropping. :shock: 

Sorry with such a nice tank, I dont think I am in a position to give advice just praise.  I would just say keep up with what you are already doing. 

Are there any frogs in there?


----------



## rain- (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! 

If your viv ever overflows with the plants and you need to get rid of some, I'd be happy to take all the extra. 

Beautiful viv, I don't know much about the special care, so I can't give any advice.


----------



## Jussi_K (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi!

Well, if your vivs overflow from froggs give me a call, maybe I'll have something to exchange
Website should work now :lol:


----------



## lessthantito (Nov 6, 2006)

amazing VIV how long did it take to set all of this up?


----------



## Jussi_K (Nov 17, 2006)

*thanks*

Over a month ago I had a lot problems with my plants. Now everyone seems to grow like crazy. Here are few pointers I have noticed growing orchids in viv.

Air circulation! As much as possible. Keeps mold away. But remember circulation not air out and air in, it just kills the plants.

Less water, much less water. When you think now would be a good day to water wait one, or even too. As long as the humidity is high, plants will thrive. I water maybe 2 times a week and I dont have any potting material (spaghum moss) for the drier ones and only little for the ones that need water more often.

High, really high humidity. I keep it between 85 and 90%. But remember, you have to have a heavy air circulation to keep mold away, I use a house hold fogger. I prefer it over misting system because it is easy to adjust an it really just moists the air.

Most inportant to get those lovely ones to bloom. Low night temps. Thanks to Finnish winter my plants get cold air at night and they just love it. 2 of my potential 3 paphs are developing now spikes. 2 of my potential 5 dens do the same, But what's the best most of the plants are developing lots and lots of new growth and roots. 

I just want to thank you all guys from helping. It didn't need so much change, but the result is just crazy!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Great info. Thanks.


----------



## Jussi_K (Nov 17, 2006)

http://web.mac.com/jussi_kaijasilta/iWe ... arium.html 

I posted some photos of new development!


edit. Oops I had wrong adress.









Two of my 5 Sweden dwarf imports decided to rebloom. Three other ones are developing new growth. The other one with spike has also new growth. I’m really glad to see these loving my vivs conditions.









Nice to see some paphs blooming. I have had five paphs for over a year and maybe 3 of them are potential to flower. This one did it, also another has a spike growing.
One of my paphs has had no roots for months, so I’m really glad to see root growth with it! Two small roots are now 4 and 2 cm









Grows beatifully definitely one of my favorite bottom plants.








Flowered really nicely with three spikes. also developing two new bulds. Almost my favorite plant already.








Nice to see a lot new roots also in this plant. I’m hoping to get my other masdies to flower too, their developing a lot roots atleast. I hope that the winter would get still little colder that they could get enough cold air to bloom.


----------

